# Activar relé 5v (o 12v) con señal 2v de un relé



## NapalmCandy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hola, tengo en casa además del monitor TFT del PC, dos monitores de estudio activos (altavoces con ampli integrado).

Mi idea es la de usar la señal del led de encendido del monitor para que se enciendan y se apaguen automáticamente los altavoces. 

En windows cuando se está un tiempo sin tocar nada, se ponen en reposo las pantallas, entonces el LED verde del monitor pasa a color naranja. Tengo localizado el circuito y es fácil soldarle un par de cables, el problema es que, lógicamente, la señal es de solo 2v y el relé más  pequeño que he visto es de 5v.

No quiero añadir ninguna fuente de alimentación adicional, como puedo hacerlo para duplicar esa tensión?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 2, 2011)

Con un simple transistor puedes lograrlo, mm se me ocurre el BD139 para manejar el relevador. Tu señal del led la haces llegar a la base del transistor por medio de un resistor de unos 3K. Una terminal del relevador iría conectada a la fuente de 5V, y la otra al colector del BD139 con su emisor a tierra (Operación de corte y saturación). Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2011)

NapalmCandy dijo:


> Tengo localizado el circuito y es fácil soldarle un par de cables, el problema es que, lógicamente, la señal es de solo 2v y el relé más pequeño que he visto es de 5v.


 
Seguí el circuito en la plaqueta , seguramente haya una resistencia antes del led y más tensión


----------



## NapalmCandy (Oct 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS, pues resistencia no hay a la vista. Quiero sacarlo de la plaquita de la botonera del monitor y ahi no hay resistencias, solo los microrruptores y el LED.

Daniel Meza, hice FP de electrónica hace ya años y poco he practicado, lo tengo casi todo olvidado, recuerdo lo que es un transistor pero poco más acerca de él  ¿sería mucho pedir un esquema dibujado en paint mismo?

Gracias por las respuestas a ambos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 3, 2011)

No hay problema, a este circuito me refiero:



Solo toma los 5 Volts para el relé de la fuente de alimentación directamente. No de algun CI de por ahy por el problema del ruido inducido.


----------



## maezca (Oct 3, 2011)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Con un simple transistor puedes lograrlo, mm se me ocurre el BD139 para manejar el relevador. Tu señal del led la haces llegar a la base del transistor por medio de un resistor de unos 3K. Una terminal del relevador iría conectada a la fuente de 5V, y la otra al colector del BD139 con su emisor a tierra (Operación de corte y saturación). Saludos



falta un diodo en paralelo con la bobina del relay


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 3, 2011)

> falta un diodo en paralelo con la bobina del relay



Cierto, me equivoqué al situar el diodo jeje... Napalcandy en realidad el diodo va en paralelo con la bobina como dice Maezca, gracias por la corrección.


----------



## NapalmCandy (Oct 4, 2011)

Gracias por el circuito, pero hay un problema, y es que no tengo una fuente de 5v. Lo unico que tengo es esa señal de 2v que alimenta al Led.

No quiero tener que pasar un cable de la fuente del PC, si no que eso sea algo independiente. ¿No hay forma de activar un relé con solo esos 2v?


----------



## FBustos (Oct 4, 2011)

nop,que estas conectando al relé?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 4, 2011)

NapalmCandy dijo:


> Gracias por el circuito, pero hay un problema, y es que no tengo una fuente de 5v. Lo unico que tengo es esa señal de 2v que alimenta al Led.
> 
> No quiero tener que pasar un cable de la fuente del PC, si no que eso sea algo independiente. ¿No hay forma de activar un relé con solo esos 2v?



Hola Amigo, deberas utilizar la propia tension de alimentacion del sistema, seguro encontraras 5V, 12V, etc.


----------



## NapalmCandy (Oct 4, 2011)

FBustos dijo:


> nop,que estas conectando al relé?



En el primer mensaje he explicado la idea general.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, deberas utilizar la propia tension de alimentacion del sistema, seguro encontraras 5V, 12V, etc.



Ya, pero como digo, en la placa de la botonera del monitor, solo llega tensión de 2v para activar el relé, poner a buscar en la placa principal del monitor es ya rebuscar y complicarlo todo.

Buscaré por si hubiera en esa placa alguna otra señal. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2011)

Desarmá un relé de los mas chiquitos y de menor consumo y quitale vueltas hasta que se accione con tus 2 volts . . .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 4, 2011)

NapalmCandy dijo:


> En el primer mensaje he explicado la idea general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigo, para encontrar una tension de alimentacion remitete al secundario de la fuente del equipo, mide la tension en todos los condensadores de filtro (que no son muchos) son del tipo electroliticos y de ahi podras escoger el valor que mas te convenga.-



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Desarmá un relé de los mas chiquitos y de menor consumo y quitale vueltas hasta que se accione con tus 2 volts . . .



Hola Amigo, aunque fuera sencillo desarmar un mecanismo de rele y quitar cientos de vueltas a su devanado hasta lograr que sea accionado con tan solo 2V. lo mas probable es que el Led que posee el equipo deje de funcionar o tal vez el driver no entregue la suficiente corriente para accionarlo.-
La solucion practica es utilizar la propia alimentacion de la fuente que posee el sistema.


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 4, 2011)

si lo que va a pasar por el rele es alterna (120vac o 220vac) puedes utilizar un optoacoplador y un triac asi con esos dos voltios es mas que suficiente para activar el opto y este activa el triac.

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2011)

Si yo iba a sugerirle un opto y con su triac accionar directamente un relé , pero el ni quería tocar la placa


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 4, 2011)

> Si yo iba a sugerirle un opto y con su triac accionar directamente un relé , pero el ni quería tocar la placa


  hola dosmetros, lo que yo sugeri es para no usar relé, solo el opto con el triac y asi controlar el encendido o apagado de la carga (desde que sea de AC).

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah ok 

EDITO : Yo conecté los altavoces a los +12 Vdc de la computadora (cable amarillo y cable negro de la fuente) y listo 

Incluso tuve alguna fuente ATX a la que le agregué un mini relé adentro que encendía el conector adicional de 220/110 al estilo de las antiguas AT y así apagaba también el monitor !

Saludos !


----------



## NapalmCandy (Oct 5, 2011)

Gracias Jadacuor por tu idea, pero, podrías hacerme un esquema de conexión? y componentes que debo comprar?

El opto me suena a un sensor de luz, puede ser? Y el triac, la verdad me suena el nombre pero no recuerdo para que servía :S

Ya digo, que hace muchos años que hice electrónica y de no practicar, se me ha ido olvidando


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 5, 2011)

el opto puede ser el 3011 y el triac depende de la carga, el bt136 es de 4A
saludos


----------



## NapalmCandy (Oct 5, 2011)

Gracias, me pasaré por la tienda de electrónica y en cuanto pueda lo pruebo 

Los valores de resistencia que no has indicado unidad, supongo que son Ohmios, no? De que potencia deben ser? Y la de 1K de que potencia?

El condensador de 100nF tiene que ser de algún tipo concreto?


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 5, 2011)

si, son ohms. la de 470omhs es de 1/2watt y la de 1Kohms de 1/4watt; la resistencia del opto la puedes poner mas pequeña puesto que al led le vas a conectar el "led" del opto y tu dices que son mas o menos 2V, entonces esa resistencia de 330 la puedes reemplazar por una de 100omhs; el fusible lo calculas de acuerdo a la corriente de la carga=> Ifusible = 1.1xIcarga

saludos


----------



## NapalmCandy (Oct 12, 2011)

Solo una duda más, que es un "opto" y como funciona? No se exactamente que és, aunque me imagino que debe ser un componente que se excita con la luz, algo como un crepuscular. Es algo así? Cual es su nombre exacto? En la tienda de electrónica no han sabido que servirme dándoles solo ese nombre

El condensador de que tipo tiene que ser (electrolítico, cerámico...)?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 12, 2011)

> Solo una duda más, que es un "opto" y como funciona?



Un "Opto", optoacoplador es un circuito integrado cuya finalidad es la de aislar eléctricamente dos etapas entre sí, generalmente se utilizan en etapas de potencia (como en este caso) para separar la etapa de control de bajo voltaje y la etapa de potencia de alto voltaje y corriente. En la tienda normalmente lo puedes pedir como optoacoplador MOC30XX (Más comúnes creo) y ya deben de saber a que te refieres.
Su  funcionamiento es simple, cuando circula una corriente por el led emisor provoca un haz infrarrojo que a su vez excita a un fototransistor, fototriac, fotodiodo, etc interno del opto, esté ultimo activa la carga generalmente por medio de otra intefaz de potencia como lo es un triac. 

Saludos



> El condensador de que tipo tiene que ser (electrolítico, cerámico...)?



Cerámico

Para tu circuito te recomiendo el MOC3043, acá su hoja técnica

MOC3043


----------



## maurosal (Abr 8, 2012)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> No hay problema, a este circuito me refiero:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 60895
> 
> Solo toma los 5 Volts para el relé de la fuente de alimentación directamente. No de algun CI de por ahy por el problema del ruido inducido.





Daniel buen dia t*E * hago una pregunta, este circuito q*UE* hiciste m*E* sirv*I*o para otra cosa, mi duda es por*-*q*UE* tiene esa resistencia de 3k y el diodo en el transistor?, 
Ah y si en vez de usar el transistor bd139, puedo utilizar el 2n2222, tengo 2v en la base del transistor, y para la bobina 12v gracias!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 8, 2012)

> Daniel buen dia tE hago una pregunta, este circuito qUE hiciste mE sirvIo para otra cosa, mi duda es por-qUE tiene esa resistencia de 3k y el diodo en el transistor?,



Saludos... el resistor de 3k sirve para limitar la corriente de base del transistor 



> Ah y si en vez de usar el transistor bd139, puedo utilizar el 2n2222, tengo 2v en la base del transistor, y para la bobina 12v gracias!!



Puedes también utilizar ese transistor que mencionas pero ten en cuenta la corriente que ha de demandar la bobina, si hablamos de un relevador pequeño no debe de haber problema.
En el diagrama el diodo esta mal colocado, sirve para eliminar el sobrevoltaje que genera todo inductor al "suicheo" del transistor. En realidad debería ir colocado en paralelo con el relevador.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Desarmá un relé de los mas chiquitos y de menor consumo y quitale vueltas hasta que se accione con tus 2 volts . . .



monstruo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maurosal (Abr 8, 2012)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Saludos... el resistor de 3k sirve para limitar la corriente de base del transistor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchisimas gracias por contestar rapido, por ultimo podrias verificar si este circuito esta bien? lo probe en livewire y funciona, pero nose bien si estan bien los valores de la resistencia y si esta bien el diodo como me comentaste, de electronica no entiendo mucho hay cosas que hago de metido nomas jaj, muchas gracias daniel


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 8, 2012)

Esta bien salvo que no se ven los resistores limitadores de corriente para los leds. El diodo está bien conectado al relé, ahora si vas a usar la tensión de 2 volts para la base es necesario disminuir el valor del resistor de la base, uno de 680 ohms parece ser suficiente


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 8, 2012)

Hola.

No es una buena idea poner los LEDs en paralelo. Lo más apropiado es que cada LED tenga su resistencia limitadora de corriente.
Si vas a usar 12V, puedes hacer una hilera de LEDs en serie con su respectiva resistencia limitadora, y pones en paralelo todas las hileras que se hayan formado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## maurosal (Abr 9, 2012)

Ok! Daniel gracias por la mano que me diste y elaficionado muchas gracias por los consejos  me re ayudaron. Saludos!!


----------



## zeratul (Sep 1, 2012)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> No hay problema, a este circuito me refiero:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 60895
> 
> Solo toma los 5 Volts para el relé de la fuente de alimentación directamente. No de algun CI de por ahy por el problema del ruido inducido.



hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro, de ante mano agradesco sus respuestas mi pregunta es ¿este circuito puede funcionar para que una señal de 5v active un relay de 12v? nuevamente gracias, saludos!!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 1, 2012)

también te servirá solamente no te olvides del diodo


----------



## zeratul (Sep 1, 2012)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> también te servirá solamente no te olvides del diodo



muchas gracias en un momento me voy a comprar los componentes y probarlo. saludos!!!


----------



## deivison90 (Nov 26, 2012)

hola podrias poner por favor al final como te quedo el circuito terminado el diagrama o el video?


----------



## zeratul (Dic 9, 2012)

deivison90 dijo:


> hola podrias poner por favor al final como te quedo el circuito terminado el diagrama o el video?



hola que tal, una disculpa por haber tardado en contestar pero me habia sido imposible por cuestiones personales, pero aqui te dejo el cicuito este circuito ya lo habian subido lo ponga para que lo tomes de referencia, lo unico que no espesifica el diagrama es que donde señala la tierra van la del el led con la de la fuente que alimenta el relay, este circuito lo he probado hasta con relay de 12v y va a la perfeccion asi qeu no tendras ningun problema con relay de 5v. saludos!!!


----------



## chaser (Sep 14, 2013)

Jadacuor dijo:


> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/triac220/circuito.gif
> 
> el opto puede ser el 3011 y el triac depende de la carga, el bt136 es de 4A
> saludos



hola que tal.. estoy en un proyecto de retardo con relé de estado solido ya tengo todo pero la pregunta es porque este diagrama es menos complejo que este 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/rele-estado-solido.htm

ademas en que afecta o beneficia uno con otro alguien me puede explicar porfavor??


----------



## Scooter (Sep 15, 2013)

Buena pregunta, en electrónica están los diseñadores "barrocos" que gustan de poner mil componentes de uso desconocido o redundante .
Si en el segundo puede encender un led con una resistencia (con un suprime barroco en antiparalelo) no entiendo por qué no enciende también el otro led .


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2013)

En caso es un simple acoplador, diseñado para trabajar con una tensión de control *fija*, en base a la cual se calcularon los componentes.
El otro caso es un relee de estado sólido, pensado como para trabajar con un *rango* de tensiones, normalmente entre 4 y 24Vcc, la parafernalia es para que si le aplicas los 4 o los 24Vcc funcione en ambos casos y no exista peligro de dañar la entrada por sobre-tensión.


----------

